# Early Lobdell wooden rims marietta ohio



## filmonger (Dec 13, 2012)

I am looking for information on Early wooden rims made by E. J. Lobdell in his factory in Marietta Ohio - he also had a wooden handlebar factory there? I think the company was called the American Wood Rim Co. some time in the 1890's


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2012)

*Lobdell history*

Ok here is what I have learned so far.

Edward James Lobdell (1859-1925) was one of the biggest employers in Marietta Ohio. Looks like he started the plant in Marietta in  1890. It looks like the plant was located on the Muskingum Riverbank and was about four stories high on Montgomery Street. They produced hundreds of thousand of rims and Chain guards. They also had another plant there that produced wooden handlebars. Looks like he was a big supporter the the bicycle club there as well - reflecting his name. The Lobdell bicycle club. I have lots of article clips on the club itself if anyone id interested.






There was a huge fire at the rim factory December 1st 1897 at the plant that threatened the 2nd biggest employer. He had the city where he wanted them and tried to take advantage of his position by threatening to leave and relocate in another city.





Lobdell proposed a plan to the city in order for him to keep the factory there.













Still working on this part of things so any help would be of interest....


In 1901 E J Lobdell who had operated various manufacturing enterprises in Massachusetts and Ohio relocated his business to Onaway in order to be closer to the Lumber which his American Wood Rim Co relied upon. The reality is that the city gave him an offer he could not refuse. After the 1st fire in Marietta he had sought various offers from other cities to relocate his business to and put the squeeze on the local politicians to sweeten the pie in order for him to stay. This of course was a standard business practise at the turn of the century - I guess very little has changed. At the time of the move American Rim company was one of the leading producer of wooden bicycle rims - he expanded to include wooden steering wheels for the automotive industry at the time. At the time they said 60% of the worlds steering wheels were produced by them. This plant was also destroyed by fire January 14 1926.

Again - any help is appreciated.


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's an interesting article about Lobdell and Emery Lobdell. 
http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~dunn/Onaway/lobdell.htm


----------



## filmonger (Dec 17, 2012)

*RE: Fires*

Interesting how fires seemed to play a large role in his business plan.


----------



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2013)

*RE: Lobdell Marietta operation*

Cool Patent for Lobdell 








Here is a picture of the lobdell wood rim Plant before the fire of 1897 in Marietta Oh.

Gives you an Idea of the amount of production











filmonger said:


> Interesting how fires seemed to play a large role in his business plan.


----------



## Iverider (Nov 17, 2013)

You know...for kids!!!

View attachment 123580
Great info! Thanks!


----------

